# My wife rearranges the dishwasher after I load it.



## Trajan (Jun 3, 2012)

I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often. 

I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box. 


I may report her for making what appears to be a hurtful, stereotypical comment impugning my gender.. I feel emasculated. 

I feel some inconvenient headaches coming on..


----------



## Intense (Jun 3, 2012)

Face it, she is a control freak.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jun 3, 2012)

at least she doesn't stand over your shoulder and nag, she waits for you to finish and then does it her way...sounds like a pretty cool wife.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 3, 2012)

My mom said she was in her 30's before she found out there was literally more than one 'correct' way to load a dishwasher.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...



Funny.  I finally had to put in a key lock and hide the key to keep Mrs Jake out of my tool box in my den.  She has her own tool box.  Stay out of mine if you won't put the tools back the way you found them.  Love em and we can't live without em, but how many of you guys have stuck your hand out to get something without looking because it has its own place, but it has been moved yet again?


----------



## Liability (Jun 3, 2012)

I often feel the need to re-arrange the dishwasher too.  Just to create obvious room for more stuff before I turn it on.

How hard is the whole spatial recognition thing for my wife and daughter?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 3, 2012)

I do that.  Rearrange the dishwasher.  My husband NEVER loads the dishwasher, but sometimes when we have houseguests, they do.  I always tell people I don't need any help, but they insist on loading the dishwasher, and they do it wrong.  I have a reason for everything I do, including where I place things in the dishwasher.

The best thing to do Trajan, is just let it drop.  Keep loading the dishwasher (how can I train my husband to do that?) and when she rearranges things, just ignore her.  It's all in how you perceive it.  It can be an irritant or it can be an endearing little thing she does.  It's all up to you. : )


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 3, 2012)

if you would learn to load the damn dishwasher we would not have to do it...

makes my husband crazy when i do it and i do it everything....he puts the glasses on the back of the top rack instead of doing it right and lining them down the right side....i think i am more efficient....he mumbles stuff like 'crazy as shithouse rat'  he says it doesnt matter how its loaded....


----------



## Care4all (Jun 3, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> My mom said she was in her 30's before she found out there was literally more than one 'correct' way to load a dishwasher.


  no no no, there is ONLY one correct way...for each individual dishwasher with your own dish sizes so to optimize the dish placement to fit the most of your own dishes in it while still allowing the water jets to penetrate and clean....and it takes about ''a day or 2'' to figure it out.....!!!   UNLESS as Trajan's wife said, you are a man....you just seem to never figure it out    we've been here 5 years and Matt still hasn't figured it out either!  (as example, I have very fat and big coffee cups that only fit nicely in this one spot on the upper left in the dishwasher, and long utensils with no place to go but a place on the upper shelf right because there is no other spot, long baking pans that only fit nicely in the bottom very back facing inward, and big fat bowls that stack nicely on the right of the spoon and fork container upfront, but don't fit on the left as well and get fewer in to it...)

hahahahaha!

This is what not working anymore comes down to, for me, I suppose!  

bottom line....i'd get along with trajan's wife!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 3, 2012)

they leave major spaces and pay no attention and will block the water from items....its all just willy nilly......i swear.....


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank her and leave it at that. If you care even a little about how the machine is loaded then you may be in a same-sex marriage.


----------



## Liability (Jun 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Thank her and leave it at that. If you care even a little about how the machine is loaded then you may be in a same-sex marriage.



REAL men don't stack dishes?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 3, 2012)

Not if someone else cares to do it.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 3, 2012)

*"My wife rearranges the dishwasher after I load it&#8230;." *

Why are you loading the dish washer anyway?

Does she mow the lawn?


----------



## Douger (Jun 3, 2012)

Never had one-never will. It's uh murkin thang. Plural is Themz.
Idiocy.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...




LOL...

Actually you do have to have the dishes in the "right" way for proper water flow of the jets. You may want to ask her if she would prefer if you just rinsed things down and staked them neatly...that way she can load it the way she wants. 

I am very sure your wife appreciates you loading the dishwasher even though she rearranges it later. I know i appreciate it when a friend of ours rinses stuff off and puts them in the dishwasher....even though i rearrange it later.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 3, 2012)

percysunshine said:


> *"My wife rearranges the dishwasher after I load it." *
> 
> Why are you loading the dish washer anyway?
> 
> Does she mow the lawn?




We have an unspoken arrangement ....i cook it... he cleans up.


----------



## Toro (Jun 3, 2012)

I do the same thing with my wife.

It's because of the way the dishwasher is designed.  The dishes sit better in different parts of the dishwasher racks.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...



How can you load the dishes when you have no arms? 

Seriously, I am OCD when loading the dishwasher. Top rack must be, from the back, glass, plastic, glass, plastic. And packing without wasting space is a huge issue for me. I like to conserve water and detergent.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 3, 2012)

Douger said:


> Never had one-never will. It's uh murkin thang. Plural is Themz.
> Idiocy.





Yeah, but you wash in the same stagnant pool you shit in, which explains a lot.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...



That means you don;t have to do it anymore!!


You've uncovered one of the greatest kept secrets of the Universe.....

Men purposely screw things up so we don;t get asked to do it again.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> if you would learn to load the damn dishwasher we would not have to do it...
> 
> makes my husband crazy when i do it and i do it everything....he puts the glasses on the back of the top rack instead of doing it right and lining them down the right side....i think i am more efficient....he mumbles stuff like 'crazy as shithouse rat'  he says it doesnt matter how its loaded....



We women are more "organized"......I have been told I am more organized than anyone they know ~LoL~
Men don't do organization well


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 3, 2012)

Human males organize better than any creature on earth. We just don't give a shit about the damn dishes in the damn dishwasher.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Dabs (Jun 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Human males organize better than any creature on earth. We just don't give a shit about the damn dishes in the damn dishwasher.



Typical pathetic male response from a typical pathetic male~


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 3, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Human males organize better than any creature on earth. We just don't give a shit about the damn dishes in the damn dishwasher.
> ...



Go load the dishwasher, bitch. And then make me some bacon and eggs.


----------



## Annie (Jun 3, 2012)

I think it was in my 7th year of marriage, 6th of being a mother, that I recognized that things didn't all have to be my way-if I wanted some help.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Human males organize better than any creature on earth. We just don't give a shit about the damn dishes in the damn dishwasher.





I am also very sure you are quite happy to eat off of dirty dishes too......


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 3, 2012)

Annie said:


> I think it was in my 7th year of marriage, 6th of being a mother, that I recognized that things didn't all have to be my way-if I wanted some help.



Whoa......I didn't know Yoda had a sister. You could rule the planet if you wanted to. Seriously.


----------



## dsolo802 (Jun 3, 2012)

True dat.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 3, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Human males organize better than any creature on earth. We just don't give a shit about the damn dishes in the damn dishwasher.
> ...




We also aren't too bothered about that if it comes down to it.


----------



## dsolo802 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Human males organize better than any creature on earth. We just don't give a shit about the damn dishes in the damn dishwasher.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 3, 2012)

dsolo802 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## dsolo802 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Typical pathetic male response from a typical pathetic male~


Now, now. Men when they are pathetic are pathetic in many ways. Please do not sell us short.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...



Same thing happens to me. I get accused of loading them in too precise an order. Whatever that means.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a plot.  First they control the dishwasher.  Next thing you know, they control everything.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 3, 2012)

The only dishwasher I've ever owned are the hands at the end of my arms.
Trajan, you should really freak out your wife one day and wash the dishes the old fashioned way, in the sink.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My mom said she was in her 30's before she found out there was literally more than one 'correct' way to load a dishwasher.
> ...





  Me too!  It's about maximizing the space and fitting everything in....


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 3, 2012)

Wait, you guys don't wash the dishes with you in the bath?


----------



## alan1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Wait, you guys don't wash the dishes with you in the bath?



Not since the forking incident.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 3, 2012)

If she tries to tell you how to change the oil in the truck you are in trouble. Otherwise it's best to trust her judgement about the dishwasher.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...



You are!  You should load the sucker up dump in the soap....turn it on and just lean on it daring her to make her move!


----------



## Liability (Jun 4, 2012)

Douger said:


> Never had one-never will. It's uh murkin thang. Plural is Themz.
> Idiocy.



Booger doesn't believe in washing dishes,

or the floors, his hands, his face or anything else.

Booger is opposed to hygiene.


----------



## Intense (Jun 4, 2012)

Just remember when you load it, to not block the movement of any of the wash arms. Run the hot water at the sink before you start it up, to insure that your first fill is hot water.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 4, 2012)

okay and then you try to unload them......am i the only one who turns glasses upside down in the cabinet?


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 4, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> okay and then you try to unload them......am i the only one who turns glasses upside down in the cabinet?



Funny you should ask. We go every other one. They're shaped like coke bottles, so it's up/down/up/down, three rows deep.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 4, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...



go get the paperwork on the dishwasher and learn how to load it properly.

That will show her


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 4, 2012)

The kitchen is the wife's domain.

Let her have it the way she wants it.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 4, 2012)

in other words ...she doesnt ever object to your loading the dishwasher cause you dont do it?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2012)

Let the bitch load the dishwasher herself while you enjoy a cold beer on the deck.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 4, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> Let the bitch load the dishwasher herself while you enjoy a cold beer on the deck.



Silly! Dogs can't load dishwashers.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Let the bitch load the dishwasher herself while you enjoy a cold beer on the deck.
> ...



Excuse me.

Let the impossible to please controlling harpy load the dishwasher herself while you enjoy a cold beer on the deck.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Human males organize better than any creature on earth. We just don't give a shit about the damn dishes in the damn dishwasher.
> ...



That's why God gave us fingernails. Little clump of something left on the plate? No sweat. Scrape it off with a nail. If we don't recognize it, we may even taste it. Must know what it was!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> The kitchen is the wife's domain.
> 
> Let her have it the way she wants it.



I, apparently, do not even know how to stack dishes in the sink. Thank God!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 4, 2012)

okay i looked up a youtube on how to load the d/w but they did it wrong lol


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 4, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> okay i looked up a youtube on how to load the d/w but they did it wrong lol



Dammit, and me out of rep. Mother Fletcher, but your timing sucks.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 4, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> Let the bitch load the dishwasher herself while you enjoy a cold beer on the deck.



....and if she comes out on the deck yelling and bitching, shorten her damned chain.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 4, 2012)

Liability said:


> I often feel the need to re-arrange the dishwasher too.  Just to create obvious room for more stuff before I turn it on.
> 
> How hard is the whole spatial recognition thing for my wife and daughter?


I feel your pain.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 4, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Let the bitch load the dishwasher herself while you enjoy a cold beer on the deck.
> ...



And don't forget the bark collar.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 4, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> ...


 
It's not that well kept, I'm afraid, lol.

At my house, if you load the dishes, rest assured I will never go behind you and do it again, properly.

If you make the bed crappy, I won't remake it.

If you do a bad job vacuuming, I'm not going to re-vacuum.

I can live with it, and I won't reinforce that sort of obnoxious behavior. If it's good enough for you, it's good enough for me. I'll spend the extra time with a good book and you can wait till I fix it or let you out of doing it forever.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 4, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




One thing I hate about these new stoves is that the legs/feet at the bottom are too damned short to tie a good chain to.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 4, 2012)

alan1 said:


> The only dishwasher I've ever owned are the hands at the end of my arms.
> Trajan, you should really freak out your wife one day and wash the dishes the old fashioned way, in the sink.



in the immortal words of richard dawson, 'survey says'.....no friggin way.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 4, 2012)

hes dead.......she can kill you but dawson is dead


----------



## Trajan (Jun 4, 2012)

Care4all said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My mom said she was in her 30's before she found out there was literally more than one 'correct' way to load a dishwasher.
> ...





its a friggin DISHWASHER...it washes dishes....hello.

its not a DNA Nano scale  synthesizer, whose configuration would result in a genetic mutation that could destroy mankind....


----------



## Luissa (Jun 4, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...



My dad is the same way, very weird stuff.


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

I do a better job than my wife of arranging stuff in the dishwasher...

at least once a week, I find that she's run the damn thing with something blocking one of the spray arms... which means the dishes aren't clean and I have to rearrange the stuff and run it a second time...


btw... we have a fairly new Bosch dishwasher... supposed to be mechanically superior to other brands... this may be true (which means we'll probably have it for a long time)... and I gotta say, the thing is incredibly quiet... but those German engineers don't know jack shit about designing the dish racks... loading the damn thing is much more of a pain in the ass than it should be... 

before the Bosch, we had a Kenmore, and before that, we had a Whirlpool... it turned out that, mechanically, those other two were short-lived pieces of junk... but the design of their dish racks was much superior to the Bosch...


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 4, 2012)

okay here is the right way to do it...my way"

step 1:






the glass ware is lined down the right side:  step 2:






lower basket:

large items to the left side and front....i dont use the back for large items


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 4, 2012)

more pictures to follow.....


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 4, 2012)

I put my glasses in starting with the back right too...they get cleaner that way. If I put them towards the front or on the left, they potentially don't get clean. I use that space for things like measuring cups, large utensils, spoon trivets and the like.

All my plates face to the right but my bottom shelf is oriented differently than yours.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 4, 2012)

And all the silverware goes in EATING END DOWN, they get cleaner that way, they get more force from the water jets. Nothing ticks me off more than people who stick all their utensils in upside down.

Plus I've stabbed myself fairly seriously on my mom's steak knives, that she insists on putting in pointy end up. Who DOES that sort of thing? Was she TRYING to kill me?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh boy....ummm....I am the "rearranger" with the dishwasher. 
Call me a dish-freak I know...it bugs the crap out of me to see dishes arranged in a way that wastes precious real estate.
 Other than that....I love Football and muscle cars and...oh yeah...hot babes. [flexes muscles while he types]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> okay here is the right way to do it...my way"
> 
> step 1:
> 
> ...



you should turn the handles of the cups to make more room...

and hand-wash the metal pan with a steel wool pad for best results...


jes' sayin'... 


eta: knives shouldn't be washed in the dishwasher (should be hand-washed instead)... for two reasons: (1) over time, the dishwasher will dull the knives; (2) the wooden handles...


----------



## Provocateur (Jun 4, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...


I'm speculating that doing laundry for you is way out of bounds in your house as well.  Probably get a lot of "That's OK" when you offer, right?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > okay here is the right way to do it...my way"
> ...


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> And all the silverware goes in EATING END DOWN, they get cleaner that way, they get more force from the water jets. Nothing ticks me off more than people who stick all their utensils in upside down.
> 
> Plus I've stabbed myself fairly seriously on my mom's steak knives, that she insists on putting in pointy end up. Who DOES that sort of thing? Was she TRYING to kill me?



forks and spoons should be placed with their eating ends UP... due to the bit of residue that inevitably occurs at the bottom end of items in the dishwasher... 

steak knives should be hand-washed because of the wooden handles and dulling concerns... but if you insist on putting them in the dishwasher, then, yeah, they should be pointed down for safety's sake...


----------



## Oddball (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> steak knives should be hand-washed because of the wooden handles and dulling concerns... but if you insist on putting them in the dishwasher, then, yeah, they should be pointed down for safety's sake...


Hand wash _*all*_ sharp knives.....You can never be sure that one won't get dislodged and you could potentially cut the shit out of your hand when unloading the dishwasher.


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

Oddball said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > steak knives should be hand-washed because of the wooden handles and dulling concerns... but if you insist on putting them in the dishwasher, then, yeah, they should be pointed down for safety's sake...
> ...



lol... you sound like you're speaking from personal experience... 

so... did you go to the ER...? how many stitches did it take...?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 4, 2012)

Worked in too many kitchens with potent dishwashers in my day.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Uh huh..... something like this right? 




_After spending a great evening chatting the night away, The next morning Johns grandfather prepared breakfast of bacon, eggs and toast.

However, John noticed a film like substance on his plate, and questioned his grandfather asking, Are these plates clean?

His grandfather replied, Theyre as clean as cold water can get em. Just you go ahead and finish your meal, Sonny!

For lunch the old man made hamburgers. Again, John was concerned about the plates as his appeared to have tiny specks around the edge that looked like dried egg and asked, Are you sure these plates are clean?

Without looking up the old man said.

I told you before, Sonny, those dishes are as clean as cold water can get them. Now dont you fret, I dont want to hear another word about it!

Later that afternoon, John was on his way to a nearby town and as he was leaving, his grandfathers dog started to growl, and wouldnt let him pass. John yelled and said, Grandfather, your dog wont let me get to my car.

Without diverting his attention from the football game he was watching on TV, the old man shouted, Coldwater, go lay down now, yah hear me?_


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2012)

I clamp stuff in the bench vise and hit it with the pressure washer. Burnt on cheese, gets pretreated with the sand blaster. The wife doesn't ask often.


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



lmfao...! I was just about to reply to Oddball's comment about "potent dishwashers"...

was gonna say that, speaking of potent dishwashers, my dog can clean a plate set on the floor to the point where, if you didn't know better, you'd swear it was clean enough to put back on the shelf...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




As clean as cold water can get it.......


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 4, 2012)

what are these things you speak of?


things that dont go in the dishwasher?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



You have guys all figured out! Dayum gentlemen! Time to alter our M.O.


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> what are these things you speak of?
> 
> 
> things that dont go in the dishwasher?



I had a cat that once got in the dishwasher...

fortunately, we heard the noise in time to save her...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> what are these things you speak of?
> 
> 
> things that dont go in the dishwasher?




LOL.... i know what what you mean! I put everything in the dishwasher...even though i know you are not supposed to.... 

Good knives are not supposed to go in...they lose their edge. But if its a stainless blade...it goes in! The only ones i dont put in are the carbon steel knives. 

Crystal, fine china and sterling is not supposed to go in the dishwasher.... but i put them in anyway. Though i will say the dishwasher takes the warm patina off of the sterling.....


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > what are these things you speak of?
> ...



also, any porcelain dishes with gold leaf... it only takes a coupla rounds in the dishwasher to entirely remove the gold leaf...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...





I know..... and i still put it in... Replacements Ltd loves me.


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I 'spect you also know not to put dishes with gold leaf in the microwave...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 4, 2012)

The only time I rearrange the dishwasher it to make room for just one more thing.  None of them seem to have figured out the fine art of 'yes, everything WILL fit'.  I do yank out the four dog bowls when someone is dopey enough to put them in, leaving no room for anything else.  

The only must requirement of dishwasher loading is this ... my coffee spoon MUST go in the same place every single time.  Do NOT make me try and find that damn thing pre-coffee in the wee early hours.  Someone actually spoke to me this morning pre-coffee. My answer was 'merrrrrr'.  They shut up till the coffee did it's job.

Honestly, I'm just glad when any of them actually put their stuff in the dishwasher because it seems to be a rarity, no matter how many times I say 'put it in the dishwasher'.  I often wonder if they are thumbless or something.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> I do a better job than my wife of arranging stuff in the dishwasher...
> 
> at least once a week, I find that she's run the damn thing with something blocking one of the spray arms... which means the dishes aren't clean and I have to rearrange the stuff and run it a second time...
> 
> ...



+1000

I could have written this post.  I used to have a Kenmore, and now I have the Bosch.  It's hardly audible, and it's fantastic at cleaning dishes.  And the racks suck!  Actually, the racks are fine, and you can move the top rack down to a lower level very easily.  It's the tines that suck.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...




LOL..... now that is something that would never have crossed my mind.... nuking food on fine china.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > and all the silverware goes in eating end down, they get cleaner that way, they get more force from the water jets. Nothing ticks me off more than people who stick all their utensils in upside down.
> ...



qft!


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> The only time I rearrange the dishwasher it to make room for just one more thing.  None of them seem to have figured out the fine art of 'yes, everything WILL fit'.  I do yank out the four dog bowls when someone is dopey enough to put them in, leaving no room for anything else.
> 
> The only must requirement of dishwasher loading is this ... my coffee spoon MUST go in the same place every single time.  Do NOT make me try and find that damn thing pre-coffee in the wee early hours.  Someone actually spoke to me this morning pre-coffee. My answer was 'merrrrrr'.  They shut up till the coffee did it's job.
> 
> Honestly, I'm just glad when any of them actually put their stuff in the dishwasher because it seems to be a rarity, no matter how many times I say 'put it in the dishwasher'.  I often wonder if they are thumbless or something.




LOL.... so why the special coffee spoon? Wont any spoon do as well?


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 4, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...


Actually, Mr. Trajan, you're just affirming in her mind that you need a woman's touch 
​*when you put the little forks in with the big spoons. 

*​


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't put wooden handled knives in the dishwasher.

I do put my cheap steak knives in.

I don't know from residue..I notice that my silverware is dirty when I put it in handle first. It's not dirty when I put it in handle up...and I've noticed that in all the dishwashers I've used through the years.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > The only time I rearrange the dishwasher it to make room for just one more thing.  None of them seem to have figured out the fine art of 'yes, everything WILL fit'.  I do yank out the four dog bowls when someone is dopey enough to put them in, leaving no room for anything else.
> ...




  NO!!  It's an old, old ice-tea spoon.  Used to have half a dozen and am down to one.  No clue what happened to the others.  The coffee cup is a taller cup and a regular spoon is too short, it'll drop into the coffee in my semi-conscious morning state.  No good!  I need to be able to find mah spoon in the dishwasher in the dark.  Oh, did I mention I'm not a fan of lights being on pre-coffee?  Yeah, don't they just love me around here!


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




Any chance of a pic of the spoon and cup you use?  Is the spoon sterling?


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > I do a better job than my wife of arranging stuff in the dishwasher...
> ...



I still, for the life of me, can't figure out what all those close-together tines are designed for...

mebbe Germans have different kinds of dishes from us...?

and that adjustable upper rack isn't much use... it only makes the upper rack slightly more useful, while making the lower rack much less useful...

and the lower rack sucks in its own regard... you can't pull it out all the way... and if you load the front heavier than the back, it bumps against the lower edge of the door when you pull the rack out, causing one or two of the rack's wheels to fall off, sending you to scramble across the floor of the kitchen to retrieve 'em and put 'em back on...


btw, my mom also has a Bosch, but she has the high-end model with premium construction and all the bells and whistles... but her's has the same suck-ass racks as my economy model...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...




The ones on the top rack? They are for flatware.


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I don't put wooden handled knives in the dishwasher.
> 
> I do put my cheap steak knives in.
> 
> I don't know from residue..I notice that my silverware is dirty when I put it in handle first. It's not dirty when I put it in handle up...and I've noticed that in all the dishwashers I've used through the years.



the residue may be imperceptible, but just keep in mind that, since you put the folks and spoons with the eating end down, you end up eating that residue...


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



most of the problematical tines are on the lower rack...

and, btw, flatware goes in the basket (which I largely have no problems with) on the lower rack...


----------



## KissMy (Jun 4, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...



My wife did that a few times so I told her that dishes were her job from now on. No use in having to redo my work. I also only did dishes while she was trying to watch her favorite shows & made maximum noise while doing them. It was not hard to convince here that it was better for her to do dishes.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...




Are we talking about the same bosch racking system?


----------



## KissMy (Jun 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I don't put wooden handled knives in the dishwasher.
> 
> I do put my cheap steak knives in.
> 
> I don't know from residue..I notice that my silverware is dirty when I put it in handle first. It's not dirty when I put it in handle up...and I've noticed that in all the dishwashers I've used through the years.



If the DW dries out wooden handles I soak the wooden handles in a glass of mineral or cooking oil.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 4, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> NO!!  It's an old, old ice-tea spoon.  Used to have half a dozen and am down to one.  No clue what happened to the others.  The coffee cup is a taller cup and a regular spoon is too short, it'll drop into the coffee in my semi-conscious morning state.  No good!  I need to be able to find mah spoon in the dishwasher in the dark.  Oh, did I mention I'm not a fan of lights being on pre-coffee?  Yeah, don't they just love me around here!



You must live in my house!


----------



## KissMy (Jun 4, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I don't put wooden handled knives in the dishwasher.
> 
> I do put my cheap steak knives in.
> 
> I don't know from residue..I notice that my silverware is dirty when I put it in handle first. It's not dirty when I put it in handle up...and I've noticed that in all the dishwashers I've used through the years.



I load utensils large end down. It prevents something from slipping through the basket & stopping the sprayer from spinning preventing the whole load from being properly cleaned.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 4, 2012)

Trajan said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > The only dishwasher I've ever owned are the hands at the end of my arms.
> ...



Three pages on loading dishwashers.


Only on USMB


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



apparently not...

that pic looks nothing like my dishwasher...


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



unclean dishes are a Commie plot...!


----------



## Trajan (Jun 4, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> okay here is the right way to do it...my way"
> 
> step 1:
> 
> ...



wheres the sliverware holder?


fail....


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

KissMy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't put wooden handled knives in the dishwasher.
> ...



I load certain large utensils sideways for the same reason...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



can you find a pic of your rack?


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Trajan said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > okay here is the right way to do it...my way"
> ...




Bottom pic.... top of the pic. 


No wonder you cant load the dishwasher Tragan... ya cant even find the silverware rack.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Yeah the spoon is sterling and yeah I know I shouldn't even put it in the dishwasher.  But I do.  The cup is just a 16oz cup but tall, rather than short and bigger.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




LOL...i put sterling in the dishwasher too......

Why don't you hunt ebay for a few more... that way you don't just have one.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Nah they can do this one thing and get it right!  

I still think the most recently lost spoon is going to turn up in a sofa or under someone's bed or something.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 4, 2012)

I load flatware both up and down so the spoons don't nest.  

Does anyone use the drying part of the d/w?  I never have.  Run it at night and by the next morning it's all dry.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I hope so.... lol.


----------



## NLT (Jun 4, 2012)

My wife gave this to my son and I






She said if you can learn how to load and fire a gun, you can learn to load a dishwasher.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 4, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> okay here is the right way to do it...my way"
> 
> step 1:
> 
> ...




You're supposed to face the dirty side of the plates toward the middle and your cookie sheet will block the soap.

Gross, yuk, gag!


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



if I can't, I'll try to take a pic myself and upload it... (no guarantee it'll work, as I'm a dinosaur when it comes to computer-related technological stuff...)


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > okay here is the right way to do it...my way"
> ...



that's a cutting board on the door side... and it's probably low enough that it won't block the soap dispenser...

but, depending on the dishwasher, you might want to put large flat things like large cutting boards on the side instead of the front...


and, again, the cookie sheet should be hand washed for best results...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...




If you have the model number.... just look for that on google....


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

NLT said:


> My wife gave this to my son and I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



properly loading a dishwasher is much more complicated than loading and firing a gun... and you can tell her I said that...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...




LOL... that is a professional grade sheet pan. Its made to go through hell and back.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 4, 2012)

There is a method to all of this.  She was right to ask you two to read the directions.  

I visited my daughter recently and found her ironing on the wrong side of the ironing board. Being efficient takes a little work at first.


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



thanks, S... I'll see what I can do...


----------



## techieny (Jun 4, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> ...



I lurve a woman's touch !


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



not worried about the pan... but I've had too many bouts of flat steel pans used for oven duty (nachos, etc.) coming out of the dishwasher and needing additional attention (i.e., I end up having to hand-wash 'em anyhow)...

so, fuck it, I ain't puttin' flat steel pans in the dishwasher anymore... gonna hand-wash 'em all...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...





LOL....  I take it you mean the cheese and stuff is stuck to the pan...do you know what a silpat is?


----------



## MikeK (Jun 4, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eye&#8230;it occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the &#8216;wrong&#8217; way&#8217;, all the time&#8230;...I asked her what the proper way was&#8230;she told me not to sweat it, it&#8217;s a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box&#8230;.
> 
> ...


If your marriage is such that you are the breadwinner and your wife is the breadbaker then the kitchen is her domain.  You have no authority or competence there and you are being obliquely reminded of that fact.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 4, 2012)

We save even more money by washing the dog at the same time...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> We save even more money by washing the dog at the same time...




Look up in the thread for my joke.....


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



gotta admit, I've never seen or heard that word before...


----------



## KissMy (Jun 4, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> okay here is the right way to do it...my way"
> 
> lower basket:
> 
> large items to the left side and front....i dont use the back for large items



When your paring knife slips through the utensil basket & stops the spray rotor below from spinning you will have a load of hot dirty dishes.


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > We save even more money by washing the dog at the same time...
> ...



I think I mentioned our cat episode in a previous post...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



Its a silicone mat to bake on.... nothing sticks! That could solve your problem with your nachos. 


Silpat® Baking Mat - Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

KissMy said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > okay here is the right way to do it...my way"
> ...



true dat... but I think the discussion has gone beyond that...


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 4, 2012)

Trajan said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > okay here is the right way to do it...my way"
> ...


3rd frame:
Ahhmmmm. Someone put the sterling in with the stainless steel spoons. Ahmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



ah crap.. yet another thing to find a place for in the kitchen...?

thanks, Syrrie... but I think I'd rather just hand-wash the flat pans... 

on top of everything else, it calms me to do it as I gaze out of the kitchen window...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




OH!  I bought a big one of these as a 'cover' for the top of our flat top.  I can put hot stuff from the oven right on top of it, or a dish that might otherwise scratch the flat top.  Plus, the thing is UBER FANTASTIC for rolling out pie crust.  omg, I've wanted one for that for everrrr and never did get around to it.  Finally did when we got the new oven.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 4, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> There is a method to all of this.  She was right to ask you two to read the directions.
> 
> I visited my daughter recently and found her ironing on the wrong side of the ironing board. Being efficient takes a little work at first.



?? on the legs?  

There is no wrong side . . . . I just switch which hand the iron is in.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...




I know..i love them too!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



My only complaint with them is that lint and pet hair stick to it very easily.  I've never baked on them, I still do the old-fashioned way of greasing the sheets. <---  Oh, that sounds like a totally different topic doesn't it?


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



LOL... well i put mine in the dishwasher too.....


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 4, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


You have a sharp eye, MeBelle. It's been sillyfun. 

*Trajan for President!*


----------



## rdean (Jun 4, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eye&#8230;it occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the &#8216;wrong&#8217; way&#8217;, all the time&#8230;...I asked her what the proper way was&#8230;she told me not to sweat it, it&#8217;s a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box&#8230;.
> 
> ...



It's OK.  She also rearranged your "underwear" drawer.  She knows about the "Hustler's".


----------



## KissMy (Jun 4, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> okay here is the right way to do it...my way"
> 
> the glass ware is lined down the right side:  step 2:



That glass in front looks like one of those dual layer insulated glasses. Those are not dishwasher safe & will build up pressure between the layers & crack. Then you will have dirty soapy water trapped between the layers. - Yuck!


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...





Oh man, check out the rack on that one!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


I've been dying to see a picture of _your_ rack!


----------



## Trajan (Jun 4, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> ...



well, truth be told she out earns me now, so, I just stfu.....


----------



## Trajan (Jun 4, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> ...



correct.

I am exiled to vacuuming...we have a kirby and it weighs a ton, she hates vacuuming so....


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...




If you pay attention... you have seen it.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...





See what you started Trajan


----------



## Intense (Jun 4, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> okay and then you try to unload them......am i the only one who turns glasses upside down in the cabinet?



Guarantees to keep them bug and spider free.


----------



## Intense (Jun 4, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> I do a better job than my wife of arranging stuff in the dishwasher...
> 
> at least once a week, I find that she's run the damn thing with something blocking one of the spray arms... which means the dishes aren't clean and I have to rearrange the stuff and run it a second time...
> 
> ...



If you rinse everything before you load, it will both smell better before washing, and wash better. You will also considerably increase the time between repairs. In spite of what the Sales Person and the Manufacturers both tell you, no Dishwasher compares to a garbage disposal. Bosch is not superior to Whirlpool/Kitchenaid either.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 4, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...



I do the same thing.


----------



## Intense (Jun 4, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> okay here is the right way to do it...my way"
> 
> step 1:
> 
> ...



Pretty good Dear. Your cutting board, in the front does block the spray from reaching the soap dispenser though. It would do better in the rear.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 4, 2012)

Intense said:


> If you rinse everything before you load, it will both smell better before washing, and wash better. You will also considerably increase the time between repairs. In spite of what the Sales Person and the Manufacturers both tell you, no Dishwasher compares to a garbage disposal. Bosch is not superior to Whirlpool/Kitchenaid either.



More sprayers = better dish washer. Mine has a top, middle & bottom one.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 4, 2012)

As a bachelor, it was very common for me to put one plate, one fork, one spoon, and one cup in the dishwasher and let'er rip.

Didn't really matter where I put anything.


----------



## Intense (Jun 4, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > If you rinse everything before you load, it will both smell better before washing, and wash better. You will also considerably increase the time between repairs. In spite of what the Sales Person and the Manufacturers both tell you, no Dishwasher compares to a garbage disposal. Bosch is not superior to Whirlpool/Kitchenaid either.
> ...



3 level wash is good. Most have that now. SB's Kitchenaid does.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > The only time I rearrange the dishwasher it to make room for just one more thing.  None of them seem to have figured out the fine art of 'yes, everything WILL fit'.  I do yank out the four dog bowls when someone is dopey enough to put them in, leaving no room for anything else.
> ...



I have a special spoon too. It's a silver plated scalloped edged sugar spoon that was my grandmother's. She  and my grandfather bought it when they got married in June of 1912. When she passed in 1960, it found a home on Mom's table. I put the sugar in my first ever cup of coffee with it. When Mom passed in 1973, My aunt ended up with it and I got it from her home when she passed 10 years ago.
The silver is mostly gone and it usually needs polishing, but it holds the perfect amount of sugar for my coffee and it makes me feel good.
It is a mortal sin in my home to stir your coffee with it. It *must* stay dry.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Intense said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...




I love my kitchenaid dishwasher!


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




I love stuff like that!!!

Good for you keeping the memories.


----------



## del (Jun 4, 2012)

Intense said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > okay here is the right way to do it...my way"
> ...



it's on the side not the front


----------



## KissMy (Jun 4, 2012)

Intense said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



I noticed that SB's also has stainless steel walls. My brother has one like that & it is loud. The plastic walls seem to be much quieter.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 4, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Peanut butter jar?


----------



## Intense (Jun 4, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The Whirlpool models are plastic, the Kitchenaid are Stainless steel. I also prefer the plastic.  Better value, neither are going to leak, from the tank, anyway. It's the electronics that generally kill them.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Intense said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...




I like the look of SS...It just seems cleaner to me. I know i know.... girl thing.


----------



## Intense (Jun 4, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



It is nice. Sometimes the Plastic models are easier to get into tight instalations. Big difference in price too.They came up with plastic tubs as a replacement for the old porcelain tubs, only to learn that they did not rust or get holes like the porcelain models. It was a win-win. Short of Sabbath concerns, where the plastic aren't Kosher Certified, there isn't much wash-ability difference between plastic and Stainless Steel. The Whirlpool and Kitchenaid are very similar in design, with many interchangeable parts.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2012)

What is more important ... 

Your marriage or being "right"?


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 5, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> What is more important ...
> 
> Your marriage or being "right"?



Yes.

/nod


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 5, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> okay and then you try to unload them......am i the only one who turns glasses upside down in the cabinet?



I don't... they get stale-smelling that way... and I also don't like the thought of the clean rim of the glass being set down on a questionable surface...


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 5, 2012)

percysunshine said:


> As a bachelor, it was very common for me to put one plate, one fork, one spoon, and one cup in the dishwasher and let'er rip.
> 
> Didn't really matter where I put anything.



The times I've lived by myself, I never used the dishwasher... never seemed to make sense to use it for the few things I dirtied... hand-washed everything...


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



it's a mortal sin in my house to put sugar in your coffee... ;-)


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 5, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The house I'm in had a Kitchenaid dishwasher when we first moved in nearly 17 years ago...

it was old at the time, but it lasted another 5-6 years or so...

didn't have the interior room that modern dishwashers have...

but it was easy to load and did a good job of washing the dishes...

and it was a fairly simple machine that I was able to fix it myself whenever it needed fixing... eventually had to get a new dishwasher when replacement parts got prohibitively expensive and hard to find...


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 5, 2012)

On a related note, I'd like to strangle the persons responsible for replacing mechanical controls in household appliances with electronic circuit boards and key pads...


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 5, 2012)

del said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



look again... 

mebbe you're mistaking the metal baking sheet for the cutting board... ;-)


----------



## Rozman (Jun 5, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I spotted her doing it out of the corner of my eyeit occurred to me that she does this often.
> 
> I asked her why, she said I put the dishes in the wrong way, all the time...I asked her what the proper way wasshe told me not to sweat it, its a guy thing, its not in our DNA apparently as I have unfailing poor spatial perception when it came to organizing dirty dishes in a box.
> 
> ...



Let her load the stoopid thing then....lol
And tell her I said so.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 5, 2012)

syrenn said:


> I know..... and _*i still put it in*_... Replacements Ltd loves me.



All good women do


----------



## Intense (Jun 5, 2012)

del said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



No. The picture is taken from the side of the dishwasher. The plastic gutting board is on the Right of the picture, facing the front. The Lower Rack is sitting on the door. You see the tub and lower wash arm to the left of the picture, Del.


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 5, 2012)

this thread should be locked...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 5, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> this thread should be locked...



And put on high temp wash.


----------



## Intense (Jun 6, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > this thread should be locked...
> ...



High Temp, Delayed Wash. It is funny in a way though. I have to deal with shit like this everyday.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jun 6, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> My mom said she was in her 30's before she found out there was literally more than one 'correct' way to load a dishwasher.



There is not more than one way to load the dishwasher.  There is my way or the highway.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2012)

amazing....you are either all about doing it right or you just dont care....

my hubby sees me taking pics of the dishwasher and ask me why.....i told him how yall were just not able to do it right and that the people on youtube are doing it wrong.....he walked away....

top basket:






pans turned downside to be washed....there is space but you have to remember there are only 2 of us now.....so its hard to fill the washer this is two days or so of dishes...and yes we eat of luncheon plates a lot....

bottom basket:






now yall know the right and best way to load a dishwasher and i dont want to hear all this bsmal criticism of my way.....i got rep and i am not afraid to use it....

MY WAY is best


----------



## Dabs (Jun 6, 2012)

hortysir said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > I know..... and _*i still put it in*_... Replacements Ltd loves me.
> ...



No No...some bad women do too


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > okay and then you try to unload them......am i the only one who turns glasses upside down in the cabinet?
> ...




but if they are rightside up....dust gets in them....i had never thought of the rim being on a questionable surface (o right cause it aint)  i would hate to petri dish it

i like the stainless steel and it was much quieter than my old washer....it has some years on it now....


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> On a related note, I'd like to strangle the persons responsible for replacing mechanical controls in household appliances with electronic circuit boards and key pads...




i have to use cheat 'dots' in this case dice....i just put the dice stickies over the buttons i use....i dont even had to look


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2012)

Intense said:


> Face it, she is a control freak.



Nope.

Everyone knows men are helpless without women.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2012)

ill be damned it is a kitchenaide....lol...i am a scratch and dent girl.....i got my last appliance...a dryer....a whirlpool for under 60 bucks...brand new...they had already taken 75% off and when they rang it up...they took another 75% off...my husband was pullling a loaded trailer and was gonna come back for it...i walk outside with my receipt and tell him to pull stuff off that trailer and get my dryer loaded...he sensed from my voice...to act quickly...

right now ....a new water heater is my goal.....in this area....you get really nice stuff on scratch and dent....the rich...if its has the least little flaw...like a dent in the side..will refuse it....no one notices that stuff here


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry, Bones. You are doing in wrong. Neg away!

Q&A: What's the best way to load a dishwasher?


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2012)

consumer's report?  that liberal rag?


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 6, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> amazing....you are either all about doing it right or you just dont care....
> 
> my hubby sees me taking pics of the dishwasher and ask me why.....i told him how yall were just not able to do it right and that the people on youtube are doing it wrong.....he walked away....
> 
> ...



geez... you put pots and pans in the dishwasher...?! 


and I thought I was lazy...


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 6, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Sorry, Bones. You are doing in wrong. Neg away!
> 
> Q&A: What's the best way to load a dishwasher?



I could have written that...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 6, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> geez... you put pots and pans in the dishwasher...?!
> 
> 
> and I thought I was lazy...




Everything goes in my dishwasher unless it is to big to fit! Yesterday i ran three loads. 

My dream kitchen would have two standard dishwashers and a double professional rack system.......


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2012)

yes pots and pans go in the dishwasher.... i am with syr if it fits....it can be washed in there...except cast iron


----------



## syrenn (Jun 6, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> yes pots and pans go in the dishwasher.... i am with syr if it fits....it can be washed in there...except cast iron




All my cast iron is Le Creuset... so it goes in too!


----------

